# RX590 Spielprobleme?



## Windows_Helps (2. März 2020)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich habe aktuell ein gravierendes Problem mit meinem Computer wenn ich spiele.
In diversen Spielen schwankt die Bildrate enorm, mal 30 FPS mal 120. Trotz aktiviertem V-Sync mit einem 60Hz Monitor (der HKC von unten).
Meine technischen Daten meines Hauptrechners findet man in meinem Account oder jetzt hier:

Hauptpc: CPU: Intel Core i7 3770k Kühler: Alpenföhn Himalaya GPU: XFX RX590 RAM: 2x8GB DDR3 Trident-X MB: Gigabyte Z77x UD5H PSU: Kolink KL-C400 80 Plus White SSD: WD Blue 500GB; HDD: 1TB Toshiba DVD:1LG Bluraylafwerk Case: Aerocool XPredator 2012 Alternate Edition Monitore: HKC 24A6; Viewsonic Va2013w.
An dem Netzteil liegt es nicht, mit meiner alten Windowsinstallation funktionierte alles. Ich habe es aber neu installiert, da ich dieselbe Installation auf 3 vorigen Mainboards verwendet habe.
Ich weiß dass ich das Netzteil mal tauschen muss, ist leider ziemlich schwach für die Hardware . Mein altes ist kaputt gegangen und ich habe noch kein neues.
Aber mit dem Netzteil und einem anderen Mainboard (Asrock Z77 Extreme 9) ging alles einwandfrei.
Ich tippe mal auf ein Treiber Problem, also habe ich diverse Treiberversionen probiert. Das bringt aber leider nichts.
Die aktuelle Version habe ich installiert (Version 20.1.3).
Schon mal Danke im voraus.
Grüße
Max


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. März 2020)

FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags. | ComputerBase Forum

Wie sind denn die Temperaturen unter Last?
Die CPU taktet hoch?
Das Netzteil zu tauschen ist schonmal keine so schlechte Idee


----------



## Windows_Helps (2. März 2020)

Also die Temperaturen sind vollkommen in Ordnung.
Prozessor unter Volllast immer unter 50°C, ich habe auch nichts übertaktet.
Und die Grafikkarte bleibt immer unter 75°C, Undervolting hatte ich mal getestet dann aber doch beschlossen dass es so reicht.
Takten tut der Prozessor eigentlich immer bis zum Turbotakt.
Und die GPU auch.
Anstatt des Netzteils kommt schon noch ein neues rein mit mehr Leistung ^^.
Den Thread les ich mir mal durch.


----------



## Windows_Helps (2. März 2020)

Und die Auslastung ist überall okay.
Der Prozessor kommt nie über 70%.
Die Grafikkarte eigentlich nie über 50%.
Und vom Arbeitsspeicher sind immer höchstens 9GB belegt.
Also eigentlich alles okay.


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. März 2020)

In welcher Auflösung spielst du denn?
Hast du mal nur 1 Monitor angeschlossen?
Treiber kann ich nicht viel zu sagen bei AMD aber die letzten sollen ja mitlerweile einiges gefixt haben,zumindest für die neuen Navi Karten.
Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.2.2: AMD-Treiber behebt Fehler und ist nicht „Game Ready“ - ComputerBase

Wie läuft es denn ohne Vsync?
Gibs das überhaupt auch für AMD GPUs?Oder nennt sich das dann nur anders wie G-Sync oder Enhanced Sync?
Der Monitor muss das ja auch unterstützen


----------



## Windows_Helps (2. März 2020)

Also ich spiele in Full-HD.
Ja, manchmal schalte ich meinen Hauptmonitor mit einem HDMI-Switch um (so ein Amazon Basic Ding mit 5 Inputs). Aber mit der vorigen Windowsinstallation ging alles einwandfrei, auch V-Sync.
Ohne V-Sync hab ich auch probiert, läuft gleich blöd.
Das nervigste ist dann ja, dass mehr FPS angezeigt werden als der Monitor mit seinen 60Hz kann, deshalb hab ich es auch mal mit dem Riva Tunerstatistics Server probiert.
Gleiches Resultat -> wird nicht auf 60 Frames gelockt.
Und wie gesagt, Treiber hab ich schon viele probiert, auch den neuesten und auch davon die Betaversion


----------



## Windows_Helps (2. März 2020)

Hab grad nochmal geschaut, die Grafikkarte taktet sich runter...
Zu schwaches Netzteil...


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. März 2020)

Dann fällt mir nur noch der Windows Game Mode ein falls der aktiviert ist.Das könnte vielleicht Probleme machen
Windows 10: Game Mode aktivieren & deaktivieren – so geht's
Ansonsten musst du das ganze mal weiter beobachten INGame wann das passiert über Msi Afterburner,ob im Hintergrund noch was läuft wenn die FPS abfallen.


----------



## Windows_Helps (2. März 2020)

Danke wegen der vielen Hilfe.
Ich hab nochmal geschaut.
Sie taktet sich jetzt immer runter.
Liegt glaub ich ziemlich sicher am 400 Watt Netzteil XD
Ich tu mir jetzt ein Purepower mit 600 Watt her.
Dann isch a Ruah.


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. März 2020)

Besser ist das.Deine restliche Hardware wird es Dir danken


----------

